# omaha rate cut



## uberAdam78 (Nov 8, 2014)

omaha rates cut by 31%. thanks uber.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

uberAdam78 said:


> omaha rates cut by 31%. thanks uber.


You will get more trips per hour now therefore you will make a mountain of cash. Just ask Uber! Oh and by the way Merry Fukn Christmas the grinch has spoken.


----------



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

uberAdam78 said:


> omaha rates cut by 31%. thanks uber.


And if you email them, get ready to read this, but in different words: 

Maintaining drivers' well-being was a primary concern. Please remember that we have been testing this price cut over the last several weeks, and the results indicate that this is a positive change. Since we expect demand to continue to rise, we also fully expect your earnings to increase. In fact, we won't be surprised if your earnings even go above those of the summer.
Additionally, with this price cut we fully expect demand to continue to rise and driver earnings to increase. December is the beginning of the highest demand season on Uber and business will be at an all time high as we keep up with the new riders wanting to try the Uber system!
. This experiment proved successful and based on the results, we are confident that a 31% price cut will keep demand high. That said, we will continue to closely monitor partner earnings and if necessary, are willing to make adjustments to the pricing.
In short, don't be surprised if you find earnings match or even go above those of the summer as the year goes on.
Wishing you the best of luck from one of the cities with the lowest rates in the market after Chicago.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

"Additionally, with this price cut we fully expect demand to continue to rise and driver earnings to increase." Phrases like this always make me laugh.

If I'm reading this correctly, this is an 31% cut, and not cumulative.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Just remember, Uber is completely isolated from any and all costs of getting the work done. 

If you were making $300/week in fares before the rate cut and make $400/week in fares after the rate cut, then Uber sees that as in increase in earnings. Prior to the rate cut you were earning $240/week and Uber was earning $60/week from your efforts. After the rate cut you are earning $320/week and Uber is earning $80/week from your efforts. It doesn't matter at all to Uber that your costs doubled from $100 to $200 because now you have to do twice as many trips, and you went from a profit ot $140 a week ($240 - $100) to a profit of $120 a week ($320 - $200) while doing twice the work. Your "earnings" went up, and so did Uber's, which is ALL THAT MATTERS TO UBER!


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

"We wouldn't be surprised if..!"
"Don't be surprised if..!"
This is the "IN FACT!" as in, "Well no, Mr. President, I can't see any ill effects of the proposed coal plant on governor's island. _In fact_, I wouldn't be surprised to see local students' test scores actually improve!".
Bullshit slingers always triumphantly assert the opposite of intuition, to get the ball back in their court and away from common sense. It's decent of them to deploy the well-known markers of lies, rather than make me actually look at their claims.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

uberyft said:


> Since we expect demand to continue to rise, we also fully expect your earnings to increase.


...if you put in a whole lot more hours. They always forget to add that part .


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Just remember, Uber is completely isolated from any and all costs of getting the work done.
> 
> If you were making $300/week in fares before the rate cut and make $400/week in fares after the rate cut, then Uber sees that as in increase in earnings. Prior to the rate cut you were earning $240/week and Uber was earning $60/week from your efforts. After the rate cut you are earning $320/week and Uber is earning $80/week from your efforts. It doesn't matter at all to Uber that your costs doubled from $100 to $200 because now you have to do twice as many trips, and you went from a profit ot $140 a week ($240 - $100) to a profit of $120 a week ($320 - $200) while doing twice the work. Your "earnings" went up, and so did Uber's, which is ALL THAT MATTERS TO UBER!


If you were making $300 for 40 hours work now you will only need to put in 57.97 hours. If your average trip was say $6.00 you will now need to do 72.5 trips versus 50 trips before.


----------



## buster11xx (Aug 13, 2014)

What was your old rate? What is the new rate?


----------



## uberAdam78 (Nov 8, 2014)

old rate. .50 base 1.65 mile .40 minute
new rate. .50 base 1.20 mile .25 minute


----------



## cocoa (Oct 30, 2014)

You'll make it up in volume. Really, you will. Additional fares will come pouring out of the sky.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

cocoa said:


> You'll make it up in volume. Really, you will. Additional fares will come pouring out of the sky.


 As "driversoftheworld" stated, you'll end up putting in a lot of more hours to achieve the same status as before.


----------



## uberAdam78 (Nov 8, 2014)

more hours on the road and more wear and tear to you car to make the same money. at least with lyft there is some hope of getting a tip


----------



## Samhain13 (Aug 24, 2014)

Yeah, but you're in Omaha.....what did you expect....

Just wait 'til that first wicked snow combined with high winds & sub-zero temps, surge will go through the roof when the yuppie shoppers need their Old Market fix.


----------



## uberAdam78 (Nov 8, 2014)

wow ....super busy as promissed tonite. been out 1.5 hours and only one ride.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

It's been downhill for me ever since our rate cut. I'm not as friendly, I cancel more often and I tell folks uber is not all it's cracked up to be. The increased demand is simply not true. What really chaps my hide is how they try to convince you hey this is a good thing and you'll earn more! How dumb do you think I am?
They will have to raise rates eventually, too many drivers are catching on to the scam.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

50% less profit doing the same work!

Uber on


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> 50% less profit doing the same work!
> 
> Uber on


What profit?


----------



## Johnny 99 (Dec 17, 2014)

time to turn in your fancy I phone 3


----------

